# "ausgefranste" Bilder



## Elvelynn (9. April 2005)

Hi zusammen,
bin grad dabei meine Webseite neu zu gestalten und da würde ich gerne ein Bild draufsetzen, welches dann so einen ausgefransten Rahmen hat.
So ungefähr wie auf dieser Seite:

http://nadia.fan-arts.net/

Vielen lieben Dank schonmal für Eure Tips ;-)


----------



## C4T (9. April 2005)

Kannst du easy mit Brushes realisieren.
Such hier mal im Forum nach (Grunge) Brushes.
Gruß,
C4T


----------

